# How many songs on a CD?



## twoyankeez (Sep 20, 2002)

When ripping songs from existing CD's to a new CD, how many can I expect to fit on the new CD? My CD's are 700MB.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

approx 16-18 average songs .....


----------



## twoyankeez (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks!!


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

your welcome ...


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

strange, i once fit 22 songs on a 700mb cd...then again they WERE all illegally downloaded i admit. I threw it away long ago. I bought the legal copies which were better.


----------



## Saint Anger (Jul 18, 2003)

> "how many can I expect to fit on the new CD?"


Around 80 minutes worth. And CD quality audio is roughly 10MB per minute of music in the WAV format.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

If you convert them to MP3 it goes up to about 150.


----------



## mpacey (Dec 10, 2003)

700MB 80 MIN says it all. 

You can put 80 minutes of songs on a 700MB CD-R.

You can also put them into MP-3 format, and then you're looking at approx. 1MB per minute.

So, then you could fit approx. 700 minutes of tunes onto the same CD-R. (over 200 normal length songs).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When I do audio CD's for my car, I get at least 20 typical songs on a CD, and frequently 23-24. I just keep dragging them over until I'm at 80 minutes, and then I stop.


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi,


I use MusicMatch jukebox & I record in either .Wav, Mp3 or Mp3Pro, using Mp3Pro last night I got 201 on a 700Mb disc. But when in .Wav approx 17 - 20, depending on the length of the track.


Wizzkid


----------



## twoyankeez (Sep 20, 2002)

So with the MP3Pro you got over 200?? Wow!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats an mp3 disc though, not an audio. Audio discs are in the .cda format, which is much bigger than others, since its not compressed like the mp3.


----------

